# sudden & temporary hip pain



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella will turn 6 in July and just today, after she was resting, she got up but couldn't put weight on her right back foot. She shook as I massaged the hip joint and after a couple of minutes, she was jumping and wanting to run. She never yelped or cried.

Could this be arthritis? We normally would walk 5.5 out of 7 days a week but the last several months we've been prevented from doing that. So could she have been helped by these walks and now that she's not going, she's suffering?

This has come out of the blue. It doesn't seem on going since 5 minutes after the attack, she was on her hind legs looking at the table. 

Also, could she benefit from vitamins for joint problems? She is on an RX diet because of struvite crystals and I don't know if the additives could bother her kidneys. I'm looking forward to any information that could help.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Her leg might have just gone to sleep. I've seen it happen to different ones, but it never amounts to anything.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah who knows. I would recommend a better diet. Watch her a little longer and a vet checkup never hurts.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If it continues, see the Vet at least for some pain meds or healing meds.


----------



## Obadiah The Dog (Jun 18, 2013)

*Seeing the Vet tomorrow*

This very thing is happening with my dog (Obadiah), too. He is 6 years old (seemingly too young to have arthritis). Three weeks ago, he tried to jump off of the couch, and when he landed, his back paws fell out from under him. He began shaking and finally vomited. The episode lasted for about 5 to 10 minutes, and afterwards he was his normal self.

Then, a week ago, we were on a walk and he began to noticeably limp. After a minute or so he was back to his normal self again.

About a month ago, I did begin to notice that Obadiah was tripping from time to time, and his when he walks his rear seems to waddle a bit more dramatically than usual. Save the two incidences and these minor changes in his gait (which may only be imagined on my par), he seems to be carrying on (enjoying walks, playing chase, his appetite hasn't changed) as usual.

I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow, just to get some peace of mind. I'll let you know what I learn.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Obadiah The Dog said:


> This very thing is happening with my dog (Obadiah), too. He is 6 years old (seemingly too young to have arthritis). Three weeks ago, he tried to jump off of the couch, and when he landed, his back paws fell out from under him. He began shaking and finally vomited. The episode lasted for about 5 to 10 minutes, and afterwards he was his normal self.
> 
> Then, a week ago, we were on a walk and he began to noticeably limp. After a minute or so he was back to his normal self again.
> 
> ...


Do you live in an area with ticks? Lyme disease is well known for causing intermittent lameness. I'd have your vet titer for tick-borne diseases. (They usually can check for the 3-4 most common in your area)


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Please post what your vet says concerning Obadiah. It's an odd coincidence that both are 6 years old. And thanks for the idea of checking for Lyme disease.


----------



## Obadiah The Dog (Jun 18, 2013)

*Results are in*

Nancy,

The vet said she believes Obadiah had a seizure, which is not necessarily uncommon for dogs. She indicated that these seizures may become increasingly intense (affecting more than just his back paws during the episodes) and/or more frequent. Should either of those things happen, he may need to be put on medication. For now, however, he is fine. The vet suggested keeping a log or a calendar tracking the details (date, symptoms, etc.) of each episode.

The causes of seizures in dogs are not well known, and there really are no specific preventative measures that one can make. The vet did a blood test to ensure that the problem was not kidney-related (which would have been bad), and that came back fine.

I do hope that Bella is ok!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hoping for the best.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

For whatever it is worth, Charlie has had about 2-3 seizures and they all occurred in the spring after they put down lawn chemicals. Am very careful not tolet him on any lawns with chemicals and we have been ok this year, so far.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

There was one time when Bella was sleeping and my husband woke her to get her outside before bed time, and she couldn't walk on her leg. She was disoriented and odd. After a minute she was fine and it never happened again--but we are ever so gentle in waking her up! At the time I thought it looked like a seizure. Keep me posted on Obadiah and how he's getting along.

Do you have a photo of Obadiah?


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

JCChaplin said:


> For whatever it is worth, Charlie has had about 2-3 seizures and they all occurred in the spring after they put down lawn chemicals. Am very careful not tolet him on any lawns with chemicals and we have been ok this year, so far.


My husband doesn't put lawn chemicals on the backyard but when we walk, I never know for sure if the grass is clean, so I assume it isn't. I wash their feet when we come home but tiny bits can be absorbed, I'm sure.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Some dogs also have reactions to heart worm medication very similar to what happened. But it also affects their liver. Triflex is the one so many dogs are having problems with. It can take even three months to show effects.


----------

